

"Quirky Stands Strong Following Oxo’s Response" - edouardu
http://www.quirky.com/blog/post/2013/01/quirky-stands-strong-following-oxo’s-response/

======
mvkel
Not sure what Quirky's trying to do here, but if their default action is to
impulsively picket competitors who legally release products, it's safe to say
I'm not going to buy products exclusively offered by Quirky.

I assume the intention is to appear as if the underdog getting shafted, but it
just looks like a highly-funded company is using its VC muscle to bitch and
moan.

OXO's broom is arguably an improvement on Quirky's "invention," and for Quirky
to consider it IP is silly. It's like Sony suing Samsung because they both
offer 50" TV sets.

------
ratherbefuddled
I read that as Quirky's CEO saying "I didn't think it through properly and
this is a poor attempt at saving face, I sincerely hope OXO don't make me look
silly again."

Honestly, it is never a good idea to do a negative campaign. Concentrate on
telling people why you're product's great. Don't mention the competition
because at best it comes across as lacking class and at worst you dig yourself
a hole. And keep digging apparently...

~~~
adrr
Sadly the populous responds well to negative campaigns. Thats why its so
heavily used in politics. Even Apple used them effectively with their "I am a
Mac. I am a PC" ads.

------
spatten
Interesting that they ignored the whole "here's a suite of products that
Quirky offers that are clearly copies" part of the OXO post.

------
kerno
"We do not plan on further engaging in a tit for tat open letter writing
campaign."

That they initiated.

------
alanh
OXO’s post was much more convincing.

------
Alex3917
Sorry, but you guys got completely owned. You don't have to apologize, but
this isn't exactly helping either.

------
fastball
Unnecessary bravado in your own title sounds disingenuous.

I'd also like to see Quirky give an example of a past patent which added
ergonomics to household items, since this post claimed that their dustpan was
just as original as oxo's products.

------
DannoHung
This whole thing smells like a publicity stunt cooked up by both companies
together.

~~~
brianbreslin
I thought it seemed more one sided, pr stunt by quirky.

------
tylerhowarth
Digging themselves a bigger hole.

------
AjithAntony
Well, I guess it is kinda working. I had never heard of Quirky before, and now
I browsed a bunch of their stuff.

